# Wifes new present..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I'm not sure my wife likes the vibrator I got her for her birthday. When I asked her if she was enjoying it she ummmmmed and ahhhhed for ages. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you got it wired up to one of your Pleasure batteries :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

are you past your sellby date ?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

lesanne said:


> are you past your sellby date ?


Absolutely!..


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

then the Y and the last R should be missing from your user name regards Les..


----------

